# Gold and Diamond testing



## ChickenLittle (Oct 13, 2011)

I have some "scrap" jewlery that I want to sell. I don't think its worth much, but not for sure. Some of the rings have little tiny stones that look like real diamonds, again, not sure on this. But is there a way or marking that shows if its real or not? Also, how can you test gold to make sure its real?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm fairly certain it's a law that all gold pieces have to be marked (it's a criminal offense to file down these markings) of the gold content. Thus, somewhere on the article it should have a jeweler mark that says it's Karat weight....That's my understanding of the subject.

Take it to a big box store jeweler and see if they can identify it for you.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

if its from the 80's or later it must be marked, however before that they didn't always mark it use a magnet first of all if its magnetic it is fake, if it passes the test have it too to a pawn shop for testing...DO NOT SELL TO THEM AT THEIR SUPER LOWBALL OFFER. sell on ebay or Craigslist to reinvest or just hold it.
pawn shops can test diamonds but know your grades before you sell


----------

